# Worst fising trip of the year: Yellow River/Hurricane Lake



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, what a day. So bad, I had to laugh, hope ya'll do too. Left at dark this morning and got to the HWY 87 Yellow River Bridge at daylight, just to find out the boat launch was under water, like 4 ft under water. The river was halfway up the dirt road, and it was supposed to be low tide, lol. Should've came home at that time, but didn't. Went to the end of Ward Basin Rd to launch there. Water was flowing faster than the Colorado River rapids. Drove up to Dead River, not a bite. Fished north of Hwy 87 bridge up into Boiling Creek, nothing but high water and fast current. 3 hours and no bites. We had enough and made the call to leave and go to Hurricane Lake. Got up to Hurricane Lake around 9 thirty in the morning and it was gorgeous. No wind and the water was flat as a pancake. Started off throwing some crankbaits and had no baits. Lost a good bass in 20 ft of water on a carolina rig trick worm, black. Started throwing an Arkansas Shiner Shad and landed only 2 out of 20 bites. The fish would consume my shad, I could see the whole thing happen, they would take it, but I just couldn't land them. I tried 5 different hooks, no luck. I watched about a 5 pounder inhale my shad, only to get trigger happy. It was a horrible day. The bass are cruising at Hurricane, but I've never had that bad of a day landing bass. The 2 I caught were both over 15 inches, but whatever. Started getting dark and had to leave. Went to hook up the trailer lights and they wouldn't work. Found my wire harness cut somehow. Drove all the way back to Ft Walton with flashers on and people riding my ass. Ugh. Got home safely around 6 thirty pm. Last fishing trip for a while.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I feel ya brotha...Thats when its time to break open the cooler and have a cold one..or ten...Atleast you saw some and know they are there..Better luck next time


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It will be better next time. I hate days like that.:banghead


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

I feel your pain brother...went to Perdido Saturday morning and fished till 2:00 without a bite. I threw jigs,spinnerbait,crankbait,topwater :banghead. Just one of those days. I talked to a couple diffrent guys fishing who had little or no luck same as me. Guess thats why they call it fishing and not catching.

:letsdrink


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a link you should bookmark and check BEFORE you head to the river . . .


http://weatherforyou.com/wxinfo/hw3/hw3.php?forecast=riversobs&gauge=MLYF1

I have been launching on the Mae Lane ramp and fishing the mouth of Ward Basin my last few trips. The Speckled Trout have been biting good, I have gotten lazy and have been trolling a 4" Rapala minnow with great results!










(Mouth of Ward Basin)


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I knew the water was high, but me being my cocky self thought I could still get "something" in the boat. I thought I could hit some sleughs and stuff, but it wasn't any good. I should've fished the bay.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

hey auguy7777, you didnt getthewater temp on yellow by chance did you? I'm thinking about hitting blackwater this weekend. just curious what the water temp was. thanks.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's my bad. Water temps at Yellow were holding steady at 60 degrees, it didn't matter if I were in the coves or not. Probaly won't get any better by this weekend with these cold nights we'll have this week. Make sure you post a blackwater trip report. Thanks.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Bummer on the bad day, but you still managed to catch a couple. When things are going wrong like that for me, I just repeat to myself: "The skunk is off the boat!".



Thanks for the read,

Alex


----------

